# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] resprom veliko tarnovo akkord 103

## nthlia

καλησπέρα σας,

έχω ενα resprom veliko tarnovo akkord 103 του 1964, είναι ένα ενιαίο έπιπλο με το ραδιόφωνο αριστερά και το πικάπ δεξιά
 όταν συνδέεται στην πρίζα έχει ρεύμα, δεν πιάνουν καλά οι συχνότητες όμως
 επίσης χρειάζεται αλλαγή η κεφαλή του πικάπ, πολύ πιθανόν να έχει και άλλα θέματα που να προκύψουν στο άνοιγμα, αναφέρω αυτά μόνο
που είναι προφανή σε εμένα

δεν αναλαμβάνει κανείς την επισκευή του ή έστω την εκτίμηση της δουλειάς που θέλει στην περιοχή της Αθήνας λόγω χρόνου που απαιτείται και παλαιότητας 
ακόμα και σε μαγαζιά και όσους μίλησα που ρώτησα δεν ξέρουν κάποιον τεχνίτη να μου συστήσουν

κάνω μία προσπάθεια και από εδώ μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τεχνίτη που θα μπορούσε να ασχοληθεί γιατί διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να ψάξω και εκτός Αττικής
αλλά δεν θελω να βάλω το μηχάνημα σε τέτοια ταλαιπωρία.

ευχαριστώ

----------

